

Show HN: Why I left Facebook (for good) - jpd750
http://josephdickinson.com/blog/why-i-left-facebook/2013/01/

======
DevAccount
What exactly are you showing us? You complained Facebook wasted your time. I
complain your blog post wasted my time!

